# خلفيات مسيحية من تصميمي



## faris sd4l (23 مايو 2008)

مرحبا أخواني
اليوم جايبلكم أكمن صورة من تصميمي بينفعو خلفيات للجهاز

بتمنى تعطوني رأيكم بصراحة بدون مجاملات

الاولى : أعظم رجل في التاريخ









الثانية : فقت ربي كل وصف








الثالثة : محتاج لصوتك








الرابعة : أنت نوري 







الخامسة : أنت حريتي 









أتمنى يعجبوكم​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: خلفيات مسيحية من تصميمي*

خلفيات روووووووووعة يا فارس 

تسلم ايديك ​


----------



## faris sd4l (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: خلفيات مسيحية من تصميمي*

أهلا و سهلا أختي marmar_maroo في الموضوع أتمنى تكون عجبتك
على فكرة انا ما لحقت احط الموضوع لقيت صرتي حاطه الرد مشرفة متابعة 

على فكرة أنا عملتلك الصورة للتوقيع






أتمنى تعجبك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: خلفيات مسيحية من تصميمي*



faris sd4l قال:


> أهلا و سهلا أختي marmar_maroo في الموضوع أتمنى تكون عجبتك
> على فكرة انا ما لحقت احط الموضوع لقيت صرتي حاطه الرد مشرفة متابعة
> 
> على فكرة أنا عملتلك الصورة للتوقيع
> ...



اااااااااااالله بجد روووووووووووعة اوى اوى 

وشغلك جميييييل فعلا 

وميرسى يا فارس لتعبك ​


----------



## faris sd4l (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: خلفيات مسيحية من تصميمي*




> اااااااااااالله بجد روووووووووووعة اوى اوى
> 
> وشغلك جميييييل فعلا
> 
> وميرسى يا فارس لتعبك


 
اهلا و سهلا اختي أتمنى انها عجبتك 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## emy (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: خلفيات مسيحية من تصميمي*

_جميل اوى يا فارس _
_تسلم ايدك _​


----------



## faris sd4l (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: خلفيات مسيحية من تصميمي*

*أهلا emy في الموضوع شكرا على الرد*​


----------



## Meriamty (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: خلفيات مسيحية من تصميمي*



خلفيات رووووووووووووووعه يا فارس 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 



​


----------



## RAMY_ALBAGDADY (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: خلفيات مسيحية من تصميمي*

حلووووووووووووووووووووووو عااااااااااااشت الايادي ومجهود رائع وجميل 

اخوكم رامي البغدادي


----------



## vetaa (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: خلفيات مسيحية من تصميمي*

*تسلم ايدك
بجد مجهود جميل
ربنا يعوضك عليه

ونشوف باقى تصميماتك
اكيد عامل حاجات حلوه تانى 
*


----------



## faris sd4l (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: خلفيات مسيحية من تصميمي*

أخواني RAMY_ALBAGDADY  vetaa شكرا على ردودكم​


----------



## emy-son (26 مايو 2008)

صور جميله جدا


----------



## mero_engel (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: خلفيات مسيحية من تصميمي*

*حلووين اووي يا فارس *
*بجد لمسو قلبي*
*تسلم ايدك*
*وهنستني منك المزيد*​


----------



## faris sd4l (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: خلفيات مسيحية من تصميمي*

*



حلووين اووي يا فارس 
بجد لمسو قلبي
تسلم ايدك
وهنستني منك المزيد

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
أختي mero_engel شكرا على ردك الجميل*​


----------



## maiada (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: خلفيات مسيحية من تصميمي*

كتير كتير كتير حلوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
الرب يباركك
أكتر شي حبيت my light بجد روعة


----------



## faris sd4l (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: خلفيات مسيحية من تصميمي*

شكرا على الرد maiada
في تصاميم تانية بس خلوني اعمل اكمن وحدة و انزلهم بموضوع واحد​


----------



## snow_whiteq (1 يونيو 2008)

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow

حلوين جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا تسلم ايدك

حقيقى بامانة يجننوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## faris sd4l (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خلفيات مسيحية من تصميمي*

*شكرا على مرورك داخل الموضوع أتمنى يكونوا عجبوك أخوي snow_whiteq*​


----------



## snow_whiteq (1 يونيو 2008)

عجبونى بس ؟ دول تحفةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة بجد تسلم ايدك

حلوين جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

على فكرة انا بنت هههههههههههههه ممكن تعتبرنى اختك مش اخوك 

تصميماتك بجد تجننننننننننننن


----------



## غزوان البغدادي (2 يونيو 2008)

ايخبل مو طبيعي على هيج شغل


----------



## faris sd4l (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خلفيات مسيحية من تصميمي*

snow_whiteq
أهلين فيكي أختي

أخوي غزوان شكرا على ردك انشالله يكونوا عنجد عجبوك​


----------



## ارووجة (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خلفيات مسيحية من تصميمي*

خلفياات جميلة
ربناا يباركك
وناطرين المزيد


----------



## faris sd4l (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خلفيات مسيحية من تصميمي*

*شكرا لردك اختي أروجة*​


----------



## ميروو رمزي (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خلفيات مسيحية من تصميمي*

*صور جميلة جدا*

*وخصوصا الرابعة خليفية انت نوري*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## صوت الرب (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خلفيات مسيحية من تصميمي*

أنت مصمم رائع


----------



## faris sd4l (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خلفيات مسيحية من تصميمي*

*شكرا على ردك الزوق ميروو رمزي*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## faris sd4l (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خلفيات مسيحية من تصميمي*

*شكرا صوت الرب على ردك و الحقيقة مش انا اللي بصمم ايد الرد عم بتصمم من خلالي*​


----------

